# And I thought they only made tractors...



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Only seen this manufacturer at one site...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Is that company still in existence?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

glen1971 said:


> Only seen this manufacturer at one site...


Are you saying that they also make drawings?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

And generators. I've also worked on their big breakers.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

For several years I just assumed they were an old-timey power distribution gear manufacturing outfit. It wasn't until later I learned they were a agricultural equipment maker that got into industrial gear on the side. 

Siemens picked up their power division. Here's a Siemens-Allis breaker:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Big John said:


> For several years I just assumed they were an old-timey power distribution gear manufacturing outfit. It wasn't until later I learned they were a agricultural equipment maker that got into industrial gear on the side.
> 
> Siemens picked up their power division. Here's a Siemens-Allis breaker:


I've worked on some like that except they had vertical rosettes.:thumbsup:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Big John said:


> For several years I just assumed they were an old-timey power distribution gear manufacturing outfit. It wasn't until later I learned they were a agricultural equipment maker that got into industrial gear on the side.
> 
> Siemens picked up their power division. Here's a Siemens-Allis breaker:


Neat, thats a big a$$ breaker. My resolution isn't good enough to read that nametag. Know the spec's on it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

drsparky said:


> I've worked on some like that except they had vertical rosettes.:thumbsup:


 Look kinda like one of these bad larrys?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

When I worked in the mill, we had quite a few 2300 volt Allis Chalmers starters. They had a large handle that you spun I a circle.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

My first exposure to them was with dozers.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLV6uyaxu_8&sns=em
I believe the one in this video had a gasoline pony engine to start it.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Big John said:


> Look kinda like one of these bad larrys?


Yep, looks like the same. East Millinocket dam?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, they've got them there. Bucksport and Lincoln also have a mess of them. 

I never could figure what genius at GE looked at a 1000 pound circuit breaker and decided the best way to install it was to lift it up in the air. :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

niteshift said:


> Neat, thats a big a$$ breaker. My resolution isn't good enough to read that nametag. Know the spec's on it.


 4160V and 1200A. It's a very similar design to the one in this thread, but different manufacturer.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

RIVETER said:


> Are you saying that they also make drawings?


I would assume that they would have made some for their equipment.. This was just a 10 kva xfmr (480-120/240 volt)... Just never seen any other gear by Allis Chalmers...


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

My rider


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> View attachment 39547
> 
> 
> My first exposure to them was with dozers..
> ...


Even the small Cat D2s were started with a pony (pup) engine.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wcord said:


> Even the small Cat D2s were started with a pony (pup) engine.


I knew about the Cat but couldn't find the video of it. I watched it just a few weeks ago. But like my car keys, I lost it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

That explains the Siemens-Allis markings I've seen before.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

And Fiat-Allis


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> Look kinda like one of these bad larrys?


Well that is a GE magneblast, have one exactly like it torn down in the shop today


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> For several years I just assumed they were an old-timey power distribution gear manufacturing outfit. It wasn't until later I learned they were a agricultural equipment maker that got into industrial gear on the side.
> 
> Siemens picked up their power division. Here's a Siemens-Allis breaker:


Looks like a FA series, here are some FB's, it's big brother. Just got these in last week, still stashed back in a corner.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> Yeah, they've got them there. Bucksport and Lincoln also have a mess of them.
> 
> I never could figure what genius at GE looked at a 1000 pound circuit breaker and decided the best way to install it was to lift it up in the air. :laughing:


Yeah, those elvating mechs always wear out. We build vacuum replacements for them and actually have to add weights to them so they are heavy enough for the elevating mech to work properly


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I have 3 generations of this same breaker on the shelf, Allis Chamlers, then Siemens-Allis made the same one followed by a Siemens version that they still make (Considered a legacy product now though)


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

they also made some oil cooled transformers.they were wired "Y" to "Y" configuration, they blew one out when a recloser shorted out , shut down a whole town for a day. blew first one out then blew the spare before they realized what was wrong. they were older than mud!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Here's my old WD45. I drew this for dad. I thought they only made tractors too.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Where I used to work had 5 massive Allis Chalmers vapor compressors run by 2250hp motors. They didn't have AC motors on them though.

I have seen a few AC motors.

AC also made an expiramental fuel cell tractor.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I had a friend from Idaho, he LOVED all things tractor related. He had named their first two kids, twin girls, Alice and Chalmer. Then a few years later when they had a boy, they named him Case. The dog was nicknamed JD (John Deere), they made him wear a green sweater all the time. The cat was named... any guesses?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

JRaef said:


> The cat was named... any guesses?


Piller?


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

The cat was named... any guesses?

House


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

*Allis is his love !*

http://ottawa.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=477207&binId=1.1164511&playlistPageNum=1


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

JRaef said:


> I had a friend from Idaho, he LOVED all things tractor related. He had named their first two kids, twin girls, Alice and Chalmer. Then a few years later when they had a boy, they named him Case. The dog was nicknamed JD (John Deere), they made him wear a green sweater all the time. The cat was named... any guesses?


M n M? Minnie? Oliver? Farmall? IH?























.






:laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I named my Caterpillar Kitty.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

In fire pump rooms, you'll see fire pump stuff made by most of the old tractor companies.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

JRaef said:


> I had a friend from Idaho, he LOVED all things tractor related. He had named their first two kids, twin girls, Alice and Chalmer. Then a few years later when they had a boy, they named him Case. The dog was nicknamed JD (John Deere), they made him wear a green sweater all the time. *The cat was named... any guesses?*


Massy Ferguson?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Why hasn't anyone said "Cat" yet. :blink:


Or Caterpillar...


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

JRaef said:


> The cat was named... any guesses?


*Lamborghini*


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

The cat was named "Holt", which threw me off for a while, until I moved here to California and saw the Cat dealer in Stockton is called "Holt Caterpillar". He had never divulged why the cat was named Holt, it was his secret. But when I saw the name on the sign, it drew my attention and when I looked at their website, discovered that this was the origins of the Caterpillar name. It was originally Holt Tractor, Caterpillar was the name of his unique (at the time) crawling tread system for use in the nasty clay soils of California. But later it became so famous (after it was put on tanks in WWI) that they changed the name of the company to Caterpillar. I remember literally slapping my forehead 10 years after I had left Seattle where he lived.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I knew Holt was the original name but it never crossed my mind.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Check out these puppies...

















I still see them in mines every now and then, they were built hell-for-stout.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Catalog from 1967 covering all things Allis Chalmers for power distribution


----------

